# Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung



## Richie (14. Aug. 2012)

Wir haben seit 8 Jahren einen Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung.
Bislang hatten wir das Algenproblem mittels Ozongaseinleitung in der Umwälzpumpe einigermaßen im Griff. Nun mussten wir jedoch feststellen, dass die aus PVC bestehenden Fittings im Rohrleitungssystem durch den Ozon übermäßig gealtert sind. Daraufhin haben wir sofort den Ozon abgestellt mit dem Ergebnis, dass die Algen wieder zunehmend vorhanden sind. Wer kann uns einen Rat geben? Der Einbau eines UVC Filters wird durch die engen Platzverhältnisse im Pumpenschacht erschwert. Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Joerg (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Richie,
:Willkommen2

die Frage ist ohne detailierte Bescheibung schwer zu beantworten.
Algen sind nicht giftig, ganz im Gegensatz zu Ozon.
Sie bauen nur Nährstoffe ab, die vorhanden sind.

Um welche Art von Algen handelt es sich?
Schwebealgen lassen sich auch mit einer Tauch UVC gut organisieren.


----------



## Stephan D (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Hallo ,

neue Leitung legen ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Moin,

mal ne doofe Frage: Wenn es denn eine biologische Klärung hat und trotzdem Algen, dann stimmt da doch was in dem System nicht. Da fehlen doch die Nährstoffverbraucher am Ende der Klärkette, oder?


----------



## Richie (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*



Joerg schrieb:


> Richie,
> :Willkommen2
> 
> die Frage ist ohne detailierte Bescheibung schwer zu beantworten.
> ...



Es waren am Anfang (2004) in der Hauptsache Fadenalgen. Nachdem mir jemand einen Ozongenerator, mit dem man Ozon in den Förderpumpenkreislauf einspeisen konnte, verkauft hatte, konnten wir tatsächlich eine Besserung feststellen. Durch einen Schaden an einem Rohrleitungsverbindungsstück im letzten Jahr wurden uns die Nebenwirkungen klar vor Augen geführt. Wir haben daraufhin sofort die Ozonzufuhr eingestellt. Jetzt haben wir wieder Fadenalgen, aber nicht mehr so viele wie früher.
Auf der diesjährigen Landesgartenschau in Nagold erhielt ich den Rat, Weisstorf in Jutesäcken verpackt, im Filterbereich unseres Teichs zu platzieren. Ich bilde mir ein, dass seitdem ein gewisser Erfolg eingetreten ist. Aber so richtig überzeugt bin ich noch nicht. 
Wir suchen nach einer Lösung, bei der man die Algen in ihrer Entstehung verhindert und nicht erst nachher vernichtet.


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

So kommen wir nicht weiter. Du solltest Deine Filterung mal genauer beschreiben - am besten mit Fotos und genauen Daten zur Technik. Und auch eine Gesamtübersicht über Deinen Teich wäre nicht verkehrt. Denn entweder passt Deine Anlage nicht zu Deinem Teich oder Du hast irgendwo unerwünschten Nährstoffeintrag.


----------



## wkremer (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Hallo Richie,

mit dem Ozon ist das so eine Sache, das Ozon zerstört die Keime, Bakterien und auch die Algen
allerdings müssen die Algenreste nachher rausgefiltert werden. 
Eine Entstehung von Algen verhindert Ozon nicht, sondern es hat in etwa die Wirkung von Chlor. 
So was möchte ich nicht zu Hause haben.
Gegen Ozon beständige Materialien sind ziemlich dünn gesät,
uns ist mal in der Firma eine falsche Schweissnaht an einer Ozonleitung kaputt gegangen, schöne Wasserspiele.
Um Algen zu vermindern, darf man den Biestern keine Nahrung bieten, geht am besten durch Pflanzen und wenn das nicht hilft, noch mehr Pflanzen. 
Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, das Du einen Filterbreich hast.


----------



## Richie (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Ich bin nicht unbedingt das absolute Käpsele was den Umgang mit Computern anbetrifft. Aber ich möchte trotzdem versuchen einige Bilder von unserem Pool hochzuladen. Vielleicht kann man hier schon erkennen, ob wir bei der Teichpflege etwas falsch gemacht haben.
Gruß Richie


----------



## Sponsor (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Letzendlich läuft es auf ein Nährstoffüberangebot hinaus, woher das stammt wäre interessant, ist denn irgendwann einmal eine Wasseranalyse durchgeführt worden?

Sind die Kapillarsperren in Ordnung?

Was für ein System wurde verbaut, von der Aufteilung könnte es Teichmeister oder ähnlich sein, in dem beschriebenen Baujahr, fällt BioTop und andere noch raus, da die diese kleinen Pflanzzonen seinerzeit noch nicht verbaut haben.


----------



## Richie (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Hallo Sponsor,
unser Schwimmteich wurde von einer Gartenbaufirma gebaut, die mit dem System "ECOPOOL" arbeitet. Diese Gartenbaufirma hat aber in der Zwischenzeit dicht gemacht.
Wir haben, auf Anraten eines Spezialisten von der Landesgartenschau in Nagold, mit Weißtorf befüllte Jutesäcke im Filterbereich versenkt. Aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass dies für die Algen die reinste Wellnesskur ist. Die gedeihen immer prächtiger. 
Außerdem haben wir jetzt ein Produkt von Kanne Brottrunk, welches Milchsäurebakterien enthalten soll, nach Herstellerangaben in den Schwimmteich reingekippt. Hat jemand damit erfahrung? Ich glaube dass dies auch nicht weiterhilft, denn nach einer Woche habe ich jetzt den Eindruck, dass die Algen sich noch weiter vermehrt haben.Wenn wir mit unserem Latein am Ende sind, lassen wir den Pool wieder zuschütten und nutzen die Fläche als eine weitere (dritte) Veranda.
Übrigens, was sind Kapillarsperren?
Gruß Richie


----------



## Stephan D (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Hallo ,

was soll der Torf auch gegen Fadenalgen bewirken ?

Oder die Milchsäurebacs . Hier wurden falsch beraten . Diese Produkte sind für völlig ander Einsätze bestimmt .

Deine Regenerationszone ist zu dürftig . Mit der Zeit haben sich in deinem System Sedimente abgelagert welche mit Nährstoffen angereichert sind . Von dort aus sättigt sich das Wasser mit diesen Nährstoffen . Langfristig wirst du wenn du am Klärsystem nichts verändern möchtest nur mit einer üppigeren Bepflanzung glücklich . 

Wenn du alles ausräumst , das Substrat grob auswäschtst und die Bodenwanne der Reg.Zone säuberst hättest du wieder einige Zeit Ruhe . Dies ist aber keine langfristige Lösung .

Alternativ könntest du schauen ob ein User aus deiner Nähe Schwimmpflanzen über hat .Egal ob Eichhornia, Pistia , Lemna , Hydrocharis etc. drunter noch bißchen __ Hornkraut .
Den Teich komplett damit eindecken . Dann sind die F-Algen in 14 Tagen weg. Kannst du nur 14 Tage nicht Baden , aber mit den Algen ist das sicher auch kein Vergnügen .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MaFF (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*



Stephan D schrieb:


> Oder die Milchsäurebacs . Hier wurden falsch beraten . Diese Produkte sind für völlig ander Einsätze bestimmt .



Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Milchsäurebakterien helfen gegen Algen. Da kenne ich noch einige hier die das benutzen. Man kann es auch woanders einsetzen das ist richtig. 

Gruß


----------



## Sponsor (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Das Problem wird sein das die Nährstoffe über einen langen Zeitraum nicht abgebaut wurden, einfach nur mit Schwimmpflanzen den Teich  zu hauen und dann warten bis die Algen weg sind und dann alles wieder raus, ist eine Maßnahme die durch Beschattung die Algen tötet. Wenn die Sonne wieder da ist, werden die Algen auch wieder kommen. Klar nehmen die Schwimmpflanzen auch Nährstoffe auf, aber das wird nicht ausreichen. 

Zu deiner Frage: Kapillarsperren verhindern das Wasser von Außen in den Teich fließen kann. Diese sollten funktionieren, wenn nicht , ist der Nährstoffeintrag von Außen undefinierbar und eine Lösung unmöglich.

Ozon hat in einem Schwimmteich nichts zu suchen, da dieses Gerät nichts anderes macht als kosmetisch die Probleme zu kaschieren. 

Ein Lösungsansatz ist, erst einmal zu definieren in welchem Zustand sich der Teich befindet und mit welchen Grundvorraussetzungen der Teich gestartet ist. Danach kann man überlegen wie man den Nährstoffverbrauch im Teich zu erhöht, das der Phosphatgehalt unter die für Algen aufnehmbare Grenze sinkt. Erst danach wird Ruhe sein mit den Algen. 

Oder nichts machen, irgendwelche Kosmetika rein und weiter hoffen das ein Mittelchen wirkt, aber ist das eine Lösung?

Im Schwimmteich muß man langfristig denken, kurzfristig geht nichts.

Wenn eine Lösung angestrebt werden soll, dann müßte man wissen, welche Materialien sind verbaut, wurden diese untersucht?
Füllwasseranalyse!
Nachspeisewasser woher? untersucht?
Bestandswasseranalyse!
Flächenverhältnisse im Teich!

Danach kann man erst eine qualifizierte Aussage treffen.


----------



## karsten. (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

[OT]Hallo

das mal gelesen ?

und den ?

mfG [/OT]


----------



## Sponsor (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Beides bekannt, aber in der Praxis hat sich die vorgehensweise nihct bewährt da kurzfristiger nuutzen Ja, langfristig über Jahre wenn wieder raus Nein. 

Hier wird eine langfristige und auch arbeitstechnisch erträgliche Lösung gesucht. Schwimmpflanzen schränken die Nutzung ein und reduzieren nicht den Aufwand.


----------



## Stephan D (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*



MaFF schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Die Milchsäurebakterien helfen gegen Algen. Da kenne ich noch einige hier die das benutzen. Man kann es auch woanders einsetzen das ist richtig.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo ,

Zufälle ? ( Zusammenspiel zufällig passender Variablen ?)

bei wie vielen funzt Milchsäure denn nicht ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Stephan D (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Hallo Sponsor ,

ich wollte nicht gleich alle Fässer aufmachen , es sind nämlich noch einige mehr .

Dem User soll doch möglichst schnell ohne Verwirrung mit dem bestmöglichen Nutzenfaktor geholfen werden . Und das sind im Moment Schwimmpflanzen welche von vielen Leuten zur Zeit (Saisonende )des Überschusses einfach auf den Kompost wandern .Wenn du als Pessimist sagst es nützt nichts , sage ich als Optimist es schadet aber auch nicht . Die zur langfristigen Zufriedenheit führende Maßnahmenergreifung habe ich ja schon angesprochen . Das Ausprobieren div. Mittelchen halte ich sogar für kontraproduktiv .Auch sollte der User Vorgänge und Grundsätze erkennen und verstehen können um den Handlungsweisen eine Konsequenz zuschreiben zu können . Und hier lernt so schnell keiner aus ! 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## karsten. (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*



Stephan D schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Zufälle ? ( Zusammenspiel zufällig passender Variablen ?)
> 
> ...



Hallo Stephan 

DIE melden sich doch nicht 

Milchsäure , EM usw. sind mein Ding auch nicht


----------



## Stephan D (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Ja ,

kenn ich schon alles aus der realen Welt .Deswegen ja meine Nachfrage . Bacsuspensionen können ihre Berechtigung haben , man darf jedoch nicht erwarten daß sie Probs bekämpfen wofür sie gar nicht geschaffen sind . 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Sponsor (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

es geht doch nicht darum ob es wirkt oder nicht, letztendlich wird doch die Sanierung sein müssen und um zu wissen welchen Aufwand man dafür betreiben muß, muß man doch erst einmal wissen wo man steht und das erschließt sich mir noch nicht.

Ich weiß nicht welche Wasserwerte vorliegen und welche Materialien wie in welcher Menge mit welchen Nährstoffbelastungen verbaut wurden. Oft sind das gerade in Schwimmteichen mehrere 10 to. Wer soll die denn säubern sanieren etc. 

Daher meine Empfehlung, einer durchdachten und sorgfälltigen Bestandsaufnahme vor dem ergreifen der ersten Maßnahmen, denn die verfälschen die Bestandsaufnahme. 

Und dann den Weg zur langfristigen Lösung.


----------



## karsten. (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Hallo Stephan

deshalb mein Hinweis auf die Untersuchungen zu allelopathisch wirkende
Wasserpflanzenexudaten in Schwimmteichen (s.o.)

deren Wirkung ich auch bei mir immer feststellen konnte  

"nur nicht soo wissenschaftlich"  

(s.a. Huminstoffe,Gerbsäure usw.)

mfG


----------



## Sponsor (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Das dieser Mechanismus wirkt, wird überhaupt nicht bestritten, ich bezweifele nur das der Nutzer im Schwimmteich damit langfristig glücklich wird, der Schwimmteichnutzer möchte schwimmen und nicht pflegen oder Pflanzen hüten, natürlich auch nicht im Algensee baden.


----------



## Stephan D (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Ja ,

Diesbezüglich habe ich auch schon sehr viele Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen ,

Meines errachtens spielen aber nicht alleinig die Alleophate eine Rolle . Sondern das komplette Zusammenspiel eines Systems wozu auch die Bacs gehören . Und immer wenn ich was auch immer hineinkippe verfälsche ich diese Symbiosen . Deswegen die Schwimmpflanzenmethode , habe so schon einige Schwimmteiche saniert . Sanierung hört sich immer so drastisch an , man muß nicht unbedingt 10t Substrat dafür auswaschen Sponsor . Dieser Teich ist eher winzig , jung und überschaubar und anhand des Bildes kann ich mir schon ein eigenes Bild machen .
Die Pflanzen sind Vital aber viel zu dünn besetzt . Unterwasserpflanzen keine oder zu wenig .Sie werden wegen CO² Mangel eingegangen sein . Also Pionierpflanzen wozu auch die Schwimmer gehören einsetzen . 

L.G.


----------



## Stephan D (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Das dieser Mechanismus wirkt, wird überhaupt nicht bestritten, ich bezweifele nur das der Nutzer im Schwimmteich damit langfristig glücklich wird, der Schwimmteichnutzer möchte schwimmen und nicht pflegen oder Pflanzen hüten, natürlich auch nicht im Algensee baden.



Nicht hüten ,

für 14 Tage auf den Teich damit und Feierabend .

L.G.


----------



## Sponsor (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Und im Frühjahr wieder und im Sommer und und, das meine ich damit nicht dauerhaft, sondern kurzfristige Verbesserung, das würde mir nicht reichen.

Außer und da gebe ich natürlich recht, das Problem ist wesentlich kleiner als beschrieben, aber um das zu beurteilen, würden mehr Daten benötigt.


----------



## Stephan D (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Ja ,

soetwas geht dann aber nicht über die Ferndiagnose ,

und bevor er alle Daten zusammen hat und dann noch verschiedene Meinungen abwartet ist die nächste Saison rum . Dann noch Angebote reinholen etc, etc, in diesem Fall würde ich ein Probieren dem Studieren vorziehen , dann kann er in 14 Tagen planschen .Bwvor es  wird .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Sponsor (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, aber nur die Symptome zu bearbeiten macht keinen Sinn, wenn die Ursache nicht feststeht. 

Klar ist es gibt einen Nährstoffüberschuß. 

Aber liegt es an der zu geringen Abbaurate, an Einträgen von Außen oder am eingesetzten Baumateriel, wahrscheinlich ist es eine Kombination. 

Aber um das beurteilen zu können, müssen erst einmal Daten auf den Tisch und der Teich muß kritisch auf Baumängel oder Sachmängel betrachtet werden. Wenn Oberflächenwasser von Außen in den Teich läuft, das  kann man doch in der Regel selbst beurteilen, wenn nicht muß halt ein Fachmann ran. Nicht alles geht über Ferndiagnose, aber vieles und der Einsatz der Wasserpflanzen ist am Ende auch nichts anderes als ein Ferntherapievorschlag.


----------



## Stephan D (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Hallo Sponsor ,

das war kein Vorschlag zur Therapie sondern ein einfacher Lösungsvorschlag nach dem Minimaxprinzip . Der Teich braucht in diesem speziellen Fall keine Therapie , sondern erstmal einfach nur ein paar Schwimmpflanzen für lau .

Das System ist einfach noch zu jung . Der Regbereich zu klein im Verhältnis zur Schwimmzone . Finde es generell nicht gut, wenn Gartenbaubetriebe sich einem "Schwimmteichanbieter" mit Knebelverträgen anschließen, weil das know how fehlt .

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Sponsor (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Algenbekämpfung im Swimmingpool mit biologischer Klärung*

Jung?, der Teich ist 8 Jahre alt.

Ob die Regenarationszone zu klein ist? Kann ich nicht beurteilen, Daten liegen nicht vor. Stand der Technik heute: Es ist möglich mit Regenarationsflächen von 5% auszukommen, die werden wohl erreicht sein. Aber wieviel genau? Ich würde auch eine größere Reg.Zone bevorzugen, damals vor 8 Jahren war der Stand bei 20 - 30%, das würde dann reichen.

Aber nur wenn die Grundlagen beachtet wurden.

Über Systemanbieter kann man lange philosophieren, aber ich glaube nicht das sich das noch lohnt, da keiner mehr nenneswertes Wachstum vorzuweisen hat, ergo das Problem erledigt sich wohl irgendwann von ganz allein.


----------

